# Pro transport 1 (sf) and PRN ambulance (LA)



## The only one (Dec 16, 2013)

It has come to my understanding that pro transport 1 Is purchasing Prn ambulance in Los Angeles. What are your opinions on this? Pro transport 1 and Prn ambulance employees please chime in. Thanks

Anyone have an recent opinion on this company?


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 16, 2013)

where did you hear this from?


----------



## The only one (Dec 17, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> where did you hear this from?



I have heard this from friends who are in management for pro transport 1 and have friends at PRN ambulance who said the pro transport 1 has visited PRN ambulance in Los Angeles a few times and the same thing with the owners for PRN visiting pro transport 1. I have seen pictures of some documents regular ding a buy out. I don't want to go into to much detail to burn out my friends tho. I just wanted everyone to know at PRN and pro transport 1 that a buy out is likely but also wanted to get employees at both places opinions about their company's. I may stay in the bay and if I do I'd apply for pro transport 1 but also may move to la and may apply for PRN so that's why this kind of matters to me.


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 17, 2013)

The only one said:


> I have heard this from friends who are in management for pro transport 1 and have friends at PRN ambulance who said the pro transport 1 has visited PRN ambulance in Los Angeles a few times and the same thing with the owners for PRN visiting pro transport 1. I have seen pictures of some documents regular ding a buy out. I don't want to go into to much detail to burn out my friends tho. I just wanted everyone to know at PRN and pro transport 1 that a buy out is likely but also wanted to get employees at both places opinions about their company's. I may stay in the bay and if I do I'd apply for pro transport 1 but also may move to la and may apply for PRN so that's why this kind of matters to me.



What??? I understood 2 sentences out of that paragraph. 
Your first post seemed confident it was happening, and second was less convincing.


----------



## kmoore (Dec 20, 2013)

*interesting...*

I have been working for Protransport-1 for a year, and they have not said anything about this.  But the company is in transition from a "mom and pop" operation to a true corporation entity.   They are still working on their dissemination of information to field crews.  So unless your in the office will someone know the truth.  The company is looking to expand, and is positioned to do so.  But they really don't tell us anything as to where.  There have been a couple visitors through the year from out of state though.  I will inquire though because now I am curious.


----------



## Underoath87 (Dec 21, 2013)

PRN ambulance?
Is that supposed to be witty, or just an acronym for something else?


----------



## Gordoemt (Dec 26, 2013)

...


----------



## holyvulture (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm interested in Protransport-1's transition from "mom and pop" to corporation as well, not because I work for them, but because a friend works for Verihealth, another local company facing a similar situation which looks as though it may turn out quite differently. My friend is in much the same situation as far as corporate information, but does anyone else out there have their fingers on the pulse of the northern california small-time/ big-time EMS business that might be able to shed some light on this?


----------



## Gordoemt (Dec 26, 2013)

...


----------



## holyvulture (Dec 26, 2013)

Not to derail things prematurely, but I'd also like to hear about the experiences different people working for these companies have had lately. Perhaps someone has encountered something noteworthy or perhaps it's too early to tell the effect any of this might have.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Dec 26, 2013)

I worked for PT-1 for 6 years, parting company about a year and a half ago. I don't know anything about PRN, but I know PT-1 is a growing company and looking to expand beyond the bay area. They tried King County, WA. It didn't work out so well. I would like to see them do well outside of the bay area. I now live a short distance from the response area they would acquire if it went through. if you are curious about the stability of the company, all I can say is that it stands a better chance than most of surviving.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Dec 26, 2013)

holyvulture said:


> I'm interested in Protransport-1's transition from "mom and pop" to corporation as well, not because I work for them, but because a friend works for Verihealth, another local company facing a similar situation which looks as though it may turn out quite differently. My friend is in much the same situation as far as corporate information, but does anyone else out there have their fingers on the pulse of the northern california small-time/ big-time EMS business that might be able to shed some light on this?



Work any Niners games?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2013)

I worked for them in King County. If they had placed a solid management team up there, it would have been VERY different.


----------



## holyvulture (Dec 26, 2013)

The perspectives on PT-1 are very interesting. Would one error to say that the company may perhaps benefit more by looking for company improvements instead of outside for acquisition (as hinted by someone earlier upon learning of their possibly buying PRN) for the time being? Would anyone working for Verihealth or Falck like to comment on their similarity or dissimilarity of experience?


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Dec 27, 2013)

From Falck's website, 5/22/13:

Falck has acquired the private ambulance provider Verihealth which is running its ambulance services in the northern part of California, USA.


----------



## Gordoemt (Dec 30, 2013)

sceneitall said:


> From Falck's website, 5/22/13:
> 
> 
> 
> Falck has acquired the private ambulance provider Verihealth which is running its ambulance services in the northern part of California, USA.




Interesting


----------

